# I am looking for ......



## Missy9579 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am in search of a few things for my wedding party still ....

I am looking for some type of wrap for the girls....the dresses are spaghetti straps, and they want something to cover their shoulders....light pink is the color of choice.

I am also looking for a pink and brown tie for my guys to wear. I have decided to have them wear suits, rather than a tuxedo...but want them to wear brown and pink ties to coordinate the colors with the girls......

Any help would be appreciated,,,,you all seem to have amazing search and find skills!


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 20, 2009)

For wraps, I'd suggest 2 things... 1. Ask about that where you bought your dresses. I know when I ordered my dress for my sister's wedding, there was an option to get additional fabric for a wrap or stole. 2. Check the fabric stores and get them made. Might be cheaper than option #1 and you can probably still match colours. As for ties, I don't know where you found your dresses from, but I wonder if there are coordinating items for the men of the wedding party as well? Again, when I ordered the dress I'll be wearing to my sister's wedding, I was surprised at the amount of coordinating accessories that were available.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 20, 2009)

hi

i agree with special k. most bridal stores offer organza wraps in pretty much any color you need. i am not sure when you are getting married, but keep an eye out this spring. it is a popular item around prom time and if you are not getting married until summer you may be able to get a deal on them. 

as for ties, you need to be a bit specific on what style you are looking for. i found these just during a random search of pink and brown

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LEYL14/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.zazzle.com/pink_and_brown_polka_dotted_fathers_day_tie-151638752628764104

http://search.belisi.com/fashion/Brown And Pink Tie

if you don't want a pattern, solid color ties are pretty easy to find. 

good luck and congratulations!


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks guys.

We are going through Davids Bridal for the dresses, and they offer wraps, none that I love, and none the exact color that I hoped for. I thought making them would be inexpensive, I went to the fabric store and the silk fabric was around $6 a yard. But one of my bridesmaids that sews said that silk is a very tough fabric to sew...and hard to get to fall right....

As for ties, i was hoping for maybe a strips, big stripes maybe?? And it should be a light pink and brown.

So, thank you so far, and just keep me in mind if anyone sees anything!


----------



## olwen (Jan 20, 2009)

One thing I'm really good at picking out for men are ties. I look forward to buying these things. Men's Warhouse, and Macy's usually have good selections, and as far as brands, I always find myself getting excited around Sean Jean and DKNY ties. Macy's is good because you can pile up coupons on top of each other...you might find something.

Have you tried a random search for ties on google? You might hit something good. Maybe a place that sells school uniforms might have some striped ties like what you want too.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

more tie info

http://www.zazzle.com/brown_pink_striped_tie-151808073828135970

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NJNIJ2...ZHQ8N9R9N&tag=shopzilla_rev_4-20&linkCode=asn



burberry makes a beautiful pink/brown burberry plaid tie...but they are about 100.00 each.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

here are some more wraps

http://www.nimli.com/detail_121__1695.html#

how about chiffon? very easy to drape. have to put a thin finished edge on it...but any tailor/seamstress could do it.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a suggestion? Since it might be difficult to match the pink wraps with the pink dresses to an exact match, maybe do a deep rose color, or maybe a chocolate brown to tie in the theme colors? I think they would both be a nice contrast with a light pink dress.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 22, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I have a suggestion? Since it might be difficult to match the pink wraps with the pink dresses to an exact match, maybe do a deep rose color, or maybe a chocolate brown to tie in the theme colors? I think they would both be a nice contrast with a light pink dress.



The dresses are chocolate brown, the wraps were going to be the accent color of light pink, as they will also be carrying light pink gerber daisies as the flowers!


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 22, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> here are some more wraps
> 
> http://www.nimli.com/detail_121__1695.html#
> 
> how about chiffon? very easy to drape. have to put a thin finished edge on it...but any tailor/seamstress could do it.



You are a hero! I love those, especaially the blush colored one! Thank you!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.tiewarehouse.co.uk/product_info.php?rad=froogle&products_id=3444

http://www.1stchoicecufflinks.com/e...dproduct~10048~Pink~And~Brown~Striped~Tie.htm


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....335596&cguid=c8cf2cbe11e0a0e20362dc22ff85a695


http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/p...size=60&rh=n:42966030,k:tie,n:43371030&page=2 

View attachment pink-brown-d-stripe-ptfk76a.jpg


View attachment stripes.jpg


View attachment AB18.jpg


View attachment a.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2009)

I know this one isn't pink and brown striped, but if the color is anything close to the photo, I think it would be beautiful for a brown and pink wedding. 







Still not exactly right, but this one is elegant, too. 





Hard to believe how difficult it is to find a simple pink and brown striped tie. I know I've seen them before, but maybe they're out of fashion now so no one sells them.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> http://www.tiewarehouse.co.uk/product_info.php?rad=froogle&products_id=3444
> 
> http://www.1stchoicecufflinks.com/e...dproduct~10048~Pink~And~Brown~Striped~Tie.htm
> 
> ...



The bottom right one is great Ruby, but I think it is not sold in the US? It had the price in your money unit!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 23, 2009)

BigCutieViolet said:


> The bottom right one is great Ruby, but I think it is not sold in the US? It had the price in your money unit!!



Wellll... Actually Marks & Spencer do international delivery nowadays . If you scroll to the bottom of this page you will see, its £20. http://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/node/n/46853031/275-5976319-1465634

If I was you, Id buy some more stuff to make the order worth the delivery fee! Marks & Spencer prducts are good quality. If, however you did decide that you want these ties, and nothing else from the site, I would happily order then ship them to you. I doubt it would work out much less though, maybe £12 or so, by the time I've paid the shipping from M&S to me, then to you. Let me know !


----------

